# 70 dash trim



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Can anyone provide a source for the engine turned trim on the lower part of the 70 GTO? 

I'd like to replace the "wood" on my 69 and brighten up my all black interior a little bit while looking "stock". 

Thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OPGI or Performance Years ??


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Eric, found it at OPG

OPGI.com / Interior trim / Dash Insert Trim, Lower - ’70-72 GTO, Tempest and LeMans Factory-corre

seems a little pricey, and they're out of stock. 

Could you get 70 GTO radio delete? I have several switches mounted where my radio was.

I'll probably have to call and see if they have them available like that.

Thanks again. :seeya


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try PY....if not , check out Welcome to Wabbitsww Custom Auto Dashes Bill at Wabbit's does very nice wood inlays and MIGHT do aluminum machine turned (swirled)........ His work is all custom so he could leave out the radio cut out. Call and ask for Billy Wabbit, great guy, He is doing all my "stuff".....E


----------

